# Most Exotic Downhill Race Bike...



## shook_dh (Apr 24, 2005)

while wer at it can i have 500 bucks so i can finish building my cheapest as can be street bike?


----------



## B.U.I. (Apr 19, 2004)

Ok guys, I'm on a mission to build up the most exotic, fastest, (probably most expensive) downhill race bike possible. The build I can figure out, what I want your guys' input on is what frame. 

What frame is the most exotic, fastest race bike? I've done a lot of research, and I think I've got most all of the race frames nailed down, I'm hoping be suprised by someone on here. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## freerider167 (Dec 2, 2004)

try nicolai bikes
they got some crazy, and very fast heavy frames out.


----------



## designer485 (Apr 12, 2005)

*Try This...*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Nicolai-DH-Down...213487586QQcategoryZ98083QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

If thats not expensive enough, then i dont know what is. HAHAHA GOOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

the new gt IT look kinda cool. tried one out and it was sick.


if you really want to be original though, get a demo 8 w/ a fox dh 40...


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

1. HONDA RN1 ( there is one stolen one floating around someplace buy that !)
2. YETI 303 ( one of the early works edition's )
3. Nemesis Project N.M.E. link 5 gen ( yes it exists but you can't see it yet )
4. any early Sun Cirpie(SP?) frame ( Nico's early sponsor )
5. Any Comencal / BOS race bike !
6. Dave Cullinan's orignal Schwinn straight 8 
( this bike had the best feeling suspension I have ever felt ! )
7. B1 Pete Speed gearbox frame ! ( can't find pic's )


----------



## nobody242424 (Nov 19, 2004)

just throwin it out there, foes 2:1 dhs mono. its what i would pick...


----------



## Sorelegs (Apr 27, 2004)

*expensive??*

Try calling HONDA..and tell them to sell you one like minnaar's.... if you want to build something that works... build a V-10...


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

that or a lahar...


----------



## bighit816 (Jan 9, 2005)

how bout a btp there comin out with a new prototype pretty soon, completely new suspension design never been done before


----------



## Stinkyboy58 (Sep 23, 2005)

B.U.I. said:


> Ok guys, I'm on a mission to build up the most exotic, fastest, (probably most expensive) downhill race bike possible. The build I can figure out, what I want your guys' input on is what frame.
> 
> What frame is the most exotic, fastest race bike? I've done a lot of research, and I think I've got most all of the race frames nailed down, I'm hoping be suprised by someone on here.
> 
> Thanks guys.


 Nicolai Nucleon TST

http://www.nicolai.net/


----------



## TrainingWheelz? (Apr 14, 2005)

mongoose mgx....supa fast...supa buttery....mmmm...on toast


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

Just a few..
1) Foes 2:1 dhs mono
2) commencal supreme dh( i think??)
3)nicolai
4) intense m3


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

nobody242424 said:


> just throwin it out there, foes 2:1 dhs mono. its what i would pick...


i just had an orgasim.


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

I have a sick TITUS SUPERMOTO.... You want expensive so I can sell it to you for oh lets say $3700.


----------



## SecondSkin (Oct 17, 2005)

Whatever you get, don't forget to add Airlines shifting!


----------



## W7_311 (Jul 18, 2005)

My vote is on the GT it, fox 40's are sick. That would be a nice rig.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

B.U.I. said:


> Ok guys, I'm on a mission to build up the most exotic, fastest, (probably most expensive) downhill race bike possible. The build I can figure out, what I want your guys' input on is what frame.
> 
> What frame is the most exotic, fastest race bike? I've done a lot of research, and I think I've got most all of the race frames nailed down, I'm hoping be suprised by someone on here.
> 
> Thanks guys.


u r lame....the most expensive is not the best.....and you will still be slow


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Hey don't tell em that SMT. I was just about to offer him the 10,000 miles extended warranty and 1.9% financing. You are cramping my sales style here. Of course the bike will make him quicker, especially if no brakes are used.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

ianjenn said:


> Hey don't tell em that SMT. I was just about to offer him the 10,000 miles extended warranty and 1.9% financing. You are cramping my sales style here. Of course the bike will make him quicker, especially if no brakes are used.


oh fuc.........1.9 financing you should have said 27.5 financing


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

flyingsuperpetis said:


> Exotic? That would have to be the Yeti Thermoplastic downhill frame & fork. There were three made. Paul Tracy got one, but his wife got it in the divorce (why?), one was broken during testing and then lost, and one belonged to John Parker. My friend bought one of them. The other went to another collector in Europe. The price tag Penske was rumored to have paid to develop and build those three bikes was right around a million dollars, (and thier value on the collectors market reflects this) making those about two of the most expensive, rarest bikes in the world, & among those, the only DH frames. It makes the 10k in components Yeti built them up with look like peanuts.
> 
> We're thinking about having the bike make an appearance at interbike this fall in our booth. We'll see what security options are available...
> 
> But that doesn't really help you get a bichen rig for next year. I'd try a Nicolai if you don't mind tightening a ton of bolts, and a Foes otherwise. Foes make very nice funbikes.


man I read about those....nothing is higher price than that


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

B.U.I. said:


> What frame is the most exotic, fastest race bike?


 Exotic? That would have to be the Yeti Thermoplastic downhill frame & fork. There were three made. Paul Tracy got one, but his wife got it in the divorce (why?), one was broken during testing and then lost, and one belonged to John Parker. My friend bought one of them. The other went to another collector in Europe. The price tag Penske was rumored to have paid to develop and build those three bikes was right around a million dollars, (and thier value on the collectors market reflects this) making those about two of the most expensive, rarest bikes in the world, & among those, the only DH frames. It makes the 10k in components Yeti built them up with look like peanuts.

We're thinking about having the bike make an appearance at interbike this fall in our booth. We'll see what security options are available...

But that doesn't really help you get a bichen rig for next year. I'd try a Nicolai if you don't mind tightening a ton of bolts, and a Foes otherwise. Foes make very nice funbikes.


----------



## wyrm (Jan 19, 2004)

Orange 224....the fastest man on a bike (Steve Peat) rode one last year. Especially since there are no more US distributors... giving it tons more "one of a kind" exotic bling (unless you're on the world circuit). I just ran a currency exchange on a 224 with a DHX 5.0 tonite and found that the frame would cost just over $3100 USD in Great Britian. Add on customs taxes and your build kit you could easily be in the $6000 range.

Add Cane Creek Double Barrel and you will definitely have a one of a kind bike.

Wyrm


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Hey i am assuming he has a 750 plus credit rating and can cover the down of $3000.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

ianjenn said:


> Hey i am assuming he has a 750 plus credit rating and can cover the down of $3000.


and for a rating of 600 or better you only have to put down $3500.00


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

either the new DH 303, Nucleon TST or an RN01. 

but that thermoplastic DH bike sounds pretty crazy, anyone want to elaborate a little more on that? foes are killer but ive seen a few to many to regard them as exotic anymore.


----------



## Joe Dirt (Nov 20, 2005)

*I like that Foes*

that is a nice bike, how much do those run?


----------



## hugeben (Jan 15, 2006)

lahar or 2-stage.. get real people foes and kona, intense etc are too common to be special.
www.2stagebikes.com
www.g-boxx.org
have a look at the 2 stage.. 1 shock compresses and when it bottoms out another one kicks in, apparently it pedals very well.


----------



## mtbames190 (Nov 18, 2005)

try a risse lassen dh bike. those are bad ass lookin bikes and when they have risse suspension on it the are plush bikes.

Big Hit Spec FOR SALE
email for details
[email protected]


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

*That Foes...*

..is da shizzle.

That or the RN01.

You wont see many of those Foes around. I saw a Weasel the other day, and theres a few Fly's buzzing around, but even DHS are rare (unless WCH is sheering the frames apart )

That sukka is shwambibbletazmastic!


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Why hasnt anyone brought up the Brooklyn Machine Works downhill bike


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

urbanfreerider666 said:


> Why hasnt anyone brought up the Brooklyn Machine Works downhill bike


This does seem to be predominantly a 'west coast' forum, but TMX, Racelink, FQ and Parkbikes while not common, are hardly rare here in NYC area... (being that they're made in Greenpoint, BK - somewhat logical)

But on that same note, Transition Dirtbags are popping up everywhere (Go K & K!!)


----------



## StinkyOne (Jan 19, 2004)

I have to agree with Nobody242424. That foes uses two springs, giving it two different rates while going through the travel. The stroke on that shock is huge. We have a guy at my LBS, The Path, who is ordering one. I will let you all know how it turns out and how it feels.


----------



## Godzilla (Mar 31, 2005)

The '03 RM7 is the coolest, most exotic DH type bike ever produced. I happen to have one in pretty mint condition sitting in my garage. I was gonna save it just so I could impress my friends when they came over, but it's clear that you have a pressing need for just such a machine.

How about - $7200?


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

Godzilla said:


> The '03 RM7 is the coolest, most exotic DH type bike ever produced. I happen to have one in pretty mint condition sitting in my garage. I was gonna save it just so I could impress my friends when they came over, but it's clear that you have a pressing need for just such a machine.
> 
> How about - $7200?


Except an RM7 is a freeride bike. (RMX too.)

aka High BB and steep steering compared to a DH ride. NBo doubt I use my Bulit for DH/FR but if hes looking for a downhill 'sled' and RM aint the answer.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Godzilla (Mar 31, 2005)

Huck Banzai said:


> Except an RM7 is a freeride bike. (RMX too.)
> 
> aka High BB and steep steering compared to a DH ride. NBo doubt I use my Bulit for DH/FR but if hes looking for a downhill 'sled' and RM aint the answer.


Great, I suppose next you're going to tell me that $7200 is too much for the RM?


----------



## PblcNme (Dec 11, 2005)

B.U.I. said:


> Ok guys, I'm on a mission to build up the most exotic, fastest, (probably most expensive) downhill race bike possible. The build I can figure out, what I want your guys' input on is what frame.
> 
> What frame is the most exotic, fastest race bike? I've done a lot of research, and I think I've got most all of the race frames nailed down, I'm hoping be suprised by someone on here.
> 
> Thanks guys.


why the **** would you want to do that? What's an expensive race machine gonna help you if you cant ride? Anyways, i vote NICOLAI


----------



## hugeben (Jan 15, 2006)

nicolai is aluminium dude the lahar is carbon fiber and only 9 made.


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

Godzilla said:


> Great, I suppose next you're going to tell me that $7200 is too much for the RM?


naah - 8500 sounds more like it. Throw in a washcloth and a beanie and make it an even 10k.


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

hugeben said:


> nicolai is aluminium dude the lahar is carbon fiber and only 9 made.


eww yuck ugly cheesy kludgy vomit spit speww... carbon - NO!

Yep! That would be MY opinion!


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

that lahar bike is quite possibly the ugliest thing i have ever laid my eyes on.....


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

Gracia 1


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

hugeben said:


> nicolai is aluminium dude the lahar is carbon fiber and only 9 made.


Materials choice have nothing to do with performance if karl nicolai believe carbon, boron, whatever composite materails was a better choice of a technology the frames will be made that way, again companies like Nicolai are not about materials and/or trends but about results, reserch and inovation...

the red bike at the bottom (diferent than the top one) is a new downhill race bike that is under 36 pounds complete with a 9 speed gearbox right in the middle of it and i beleive 8 inches of rear travel..

and if you like dificult, unless you are the president of some country is going to take you at least 2 years waiting in line like the rest of us and about 6000 euros just to get the frame.


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

theres a point in which to much carbon fiber is used....the lahar frame crossed it. plus carbon fiber in my opinion i sbad for dhing, except for maybe the dorado


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2006)

Foes DHS mono 2:1 -> my dream bike
Some nicolai
Maybe a honda if you can buy them

Because nobody mentioned those yet


----------



## c.o.d51 (Nov 7, 2005)

bmw hitman. even though only three are in existance (right now), doc might be able to make you one


----------



## pin-it (Nov 20, 2005)

The fastest bike is probably not the most exotic, nor is the most exotic necessarily the most expensive. The most elegant, however, is an interesting idea to consider.


----------



## Big_Hitter (Oct 26, 2005)

Nicolai gets my vote, but I would buy something from Brooklyn if I was building one.


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

Again, this is from the collectors standpoint, but these yetis are the most sought after, most winning DH bikes ever made.









And this is what they looked like doing it:









Yeah, it's a hardtail, but this bike was one of the fastest ever raced in any Downhill event by anyone ever, and won more massive events than any other bike in history, under one of the worlds fastest riders of all time:









And is what half a million dollars buys you:









By todays standards, these things were horrendously underbuilt. Kamikaze averages at 55mph... Imagine coming into a turn getting clocked at 67 mph on those skinny aluminum tubes. Jumping bridges & gulches under Dave Cullinan, Missy Giove, Myles Rockwell, etc... Those folks were a lot like test pilots than anybody knew at the time. They were the burliest, longest travel bikes money could buy, and so they were raced without limits, and they won the pants off everything under the sun, setting records still unbroken, before spawning the burly, long travel bikes we have enjoy today.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

the most espensive, "exotic" race bike is not going to make you the fastest rider on the hill. DH racing takes insane skill to come out on top. Steve Peat, Sam Hill, Nathan Rennie, Fabien Barrel etc... didn't get to the top because they have the best bike. having a perfectly tuned bike with all the latest components helps but doesn't make a rider. 

all the frames listed from other people are good choices but i stand by what i said


----------



## MTB1986 (Aug 13, 2005)

ibanezrg520kid said:


> i just had an orgasim.


Me too, that bike is stunning.


----------



## freerider167 (Dec 2, 2004)

idk but the V-10 with the hump is pretty exotic design wise, and it's a great bike, deffinetly a good bike in my book.


----------



## toyota200x (Sep 9, 2005)

flyingsuperpetis

Thank you for posting. I love learning about the history of MTBing. THat is amazing that they raced on that little amount of travel.


----------



## Godzilla (Mar 31, 2005)

I suppose I'll say it since nobody else has bothered...

If you are spending that kind of money on a bike and you need to solicit the opinions of a bunch of strangers online because you don't know what kind of bike possesses the greatest drool factor, maybe you need to save your cash and throw some $3k spinnners on the H2 - that'll get you the most street cred. (or derisive laughter, take your pick) for your buck.

Happy hunting...

BTW - I enjoyed the Yeti / DH history post - thanks.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

I am selling my Recoil for $14,999.99


----------



## free-rider_down-hiller (Jun 1, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> I am selling my Recoil for $14,999.99


What a coincidence it just happens to be i am also selling my bike(mongoose inferno) for $14,999.99!
I bet its the only one at the races too


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

https://www.versuscycles.com/_media/flash/logo.swf









[/url]








 

























 









Frames

  Weapon-X
Blitz
647







Swag
 


















 
 



























        
 










• 9 inches of rear wheel travel
• Extreme duty, butted and gusseted 6061 tube set
• Full CNC'd rear suspension linkages with sealed bearings on all pivots
• Fox DHX 5.0 (included) with Boost Valve Technology and adjustable bottoming resistance
• FSA headset included
• Floating rear disc caliper assembly with hubset (Optional)
• Color: Silver main triangle/Sand blasted and black anodized rear linkages. 
 








The Weapon-X frame is the flagship of the Versus Cycles arsenal. The Weapon-X was created with the latest in advanced design and manufacturing techniques by engineers who actually ride!

The design goal for the Weapon-X was to create a purpose built frame with the performance and strength required by today's extreme mountain biker. The Weapon-X is arguably the strongest 9 inch travel mountain bike frame in existence. This frame is not for the faint of heart.

Strength is derived from extreme duty, butted, and gusseted 6061 aluminum alloy main triangle and the full-CNC'd, sand blasted, and anodized rear linkage suspension structure. All linkages are CNC-machined to exact dimensions with tight tolerances. The result is a solid ride unmatched in responsiveness, ruggedness, and durability.

The Weapon-X true 4-bar linkage rear suspension matched with the latest shock technology from Fox, the DHX 5.0 (included), provides today's extreme mountain biker and DH racer with rock solid pedaling efficiency to accelerate you out of any situation. Sealed and replaceable cartridge bearings at all pivot points ensure smooth and play-free suspension movement.

Whether you Huck, Race DH, or just take it to the limit, the Weapon-X is a frame designed and built to keep you out of harms way and land you safely from free-flight. If you posses the skills, Versus presents to you the Weapon-X.

















2005, WEAPON-X FRAME GEOMETRY, INCHES REAR HUB
SIZE & TYPE

 BOTTOM BRACKET WIDTH

 SEAT POST SIZE

 SEAT POST COLLAR SIZE

 SIZEABCDEFGHIJ SMALL15.5"22.4"17.6"32.0"1.6"44.0"64"-66"55"-57"15.0"-
16.5"5.1"12MM X 150MM, THRU AXLE100 MM30.9 MM35 MMMEDIUM16.5"22.4"17.6"32.7"1.6"44.0"64"-66"55"-57"15.0"-
16.5"5.1"12MM X 150MM, THRU AXLE100 MM30.9 MM35 MMLARGE18.0"22.9"17.6"32.7"1.6"44.5"64"-66"55"-57"15.0"-
16.5"5.3"12MM X 150MM, THRU AXLE100 MM30.9 MM35 MMX-LARGE19.5"23.5"17.6"32.7"1.6"45.1"64"-66"55"-57"15.0"-
16.5"5.5"12MM X 150MM, THRU AXLE100 MM30.9 MM35 MM








view the Weapon-X drawing *Prices and specs subject to change without notice


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

free-rider_down-hiller said:


> What a coincidence it just happens to be i am also selling bike(mongoose inferno) for $14,999.99!
> I bet its the only one at the races too


lets see action pictures


----------



## Bombardier (Jul 13, 2005)

I vote the Nicolai TST. 
Nicolai bikes are some of the most sturdy rigs I've ever seen, much less rode on.
Problem is, even here in Europe, customer support is very hard to come by, and damn near nonexistant in the States.

For an added bonus, watch some of the Nicolai *TRAILERS* and team footage

*HERE*


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Bombardier said:


> I vote the Nicolai TST.
> Nicolai bikes are some of the most sturdy rigs I've ever seen, much less rode on.
> Problem is, even here in Europe, customer support is very hard to come by, and damn near nonexistant in the States.


Totaly agree on the lack of support in the US, although i had alot of support from Mike in the UK. This was 2 years ago now. I tryed for over 1 year to get replacement hardware & derailleur hanger with no luck. The frame came with the wrong shock & bottomed into frame & pedals draged through the corners if you tryed to pedal, took about 7 months to get the right one but the geometry was off for some reason. Karl Nicolai just said stop bothering us, i said it's gone sold on eBay yehaw


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

free-rider_down-hiller said:


> What a coincidence it just happens to be i am also selling my bike(mongoose inferno) for $14,999.99!
> I bet its the only one at the races too


OOOO can i buy your snapped in half mongoose for 14,999????


----------



## free-rider_down-hiller (Jun 1, 2005)

hardcore newbie said:


> OOOO can i buy your snapped in half mongoose for 14,999????


Sure but I only except fake cashiers checks and i only sell to people that live in africa


----------



## Kerry (Jan 4, 2005)

I see someone posted that the Schwinn Strait 8 was the best feeling bike they ever rode. Well on that same note Rotec Cycles now makes a DH bike with that same Mert Lawill design except for one difference that might make it even better. It's bottom pivot is a concentric around the bottom bracket. Should be an excellent somewhat rare bike. Of course the frame is just the start of the fun isn't it?


----------



## americanethics (Dec 1, 2005)

rarest and fastest ever made? Nicolas Vouilloz's bike, there's no doubt. 
https://www.toospeed.com/Bikes/Downhillbikes/index.php?news_ID=153

his sunn bike:


----------



## darksideofthemoon (Oct 2, 2005)

americanethics said:


> rarest and fastest ever made? Nicolas Vouilloz's bike, there's no doubt.
> http://www.toospeed.com/Bikes/Downhillbikes/index.php?news_ID=153


Exotic Frames that are still made.
Hood Mussel
Purgatory Bikes
BMW Racelink
Nicolai TST
BCD
Draco

Exotic Forks that are still made.
Shocktherapy
Avalanch MTN 8, MTN 10, DHF Ti


----------



## TWISTED (Feb 13, 2004)

It is my opinion that a bike is not truly exotic if it comes down an assembly line with hundreds or thousands of identical bikes. 
One-off only!


----------

